# Cannondale Quick SL 3 VS. Scott Speedster 50 2013



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never owned a road bike before but it's something I've recently became interested in. I've narrowed it down to these two bikes. Any input would be greatly appreciated because I am new to this. I don't really know what I'm looking at. Thank you.

Cannondale Quick SL 3 Bike - 2013 at REI.com

Scott Speedster 50 Bike - 2013 at REI.com


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Are you just getting into road cycling because Barry Bonds did or is this a different Barry Larkin? Did you used to play a mean SS for the Reds or what?

Anyway, if you want a little more upright, go with the Cannondale. If you want a little more racy, go with the Scott. If you are looking at longer rides , the drop bars would probably suit you best. 
But I am a fan of Cannondale Quick bikes and the price for that bike is nice.
Good luck.


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha. I think the Scott is better suited for me. I just realized that I'm going to need pedals and possibly shoes for this bike as well if I choose to go clipless. Any thoughts on that? I'm only looking to spend about 100 dollars on pedals.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Depends a bit on the type of riding you will be doing. Purely road riding, relatively good flexibility, good fitness I would go withthe drop bar road bike. The gear ratios are bit higher and more suited to faster pace road riding. Drop bars will allow you more hand positions and the ability to get aero in the drops if riding into a head wind.

If you are less flexible, fit, and might ride lots of hills or on crushed limestone rails to trails or shorter rides I would then choose the flat bar bike. Typically the flat bar road bike will accept wider tires which can be inflated to lower pressures to smoothen out rougher surfaces. Also the gear ratios are lower and more suited to hill climbing. Finally this type of bike frame often has te ability to accept racks and fenders which can be useful using for commuting/utility or can be used for ths should you lateracquire a second bike.

The components are about the same quality, not the latest greatest but functional. One 8 spd vs 9 spd which is not a huge difference but could be nice. 

My first and second bikes were flatbar bikes which I still own and use for commuting/errands the other three drop bar bikes for everyhing else. Hope this helps.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

I would also consider the Speedster 30, You would received a compact crank 50/34 and not need to run a triple. The cassette on the S30 is 12-30t 10 speed vs the S50 11-28t 8 speed. So more ratios to utilize. Since you are beginner I doubt the 11 would be used much the larger ratios probably will be. The components on the S30 is also more a full Tiagra gruppo, it is $210 more at $1089 vs $879 for the S50 at the same store you are already reviewing. You previously stated you were suited more for a Scott. JMO


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

maxfrm said:


> I would also consider the Speedster 30, You would received a compact crank 50/34 and not need to run a triple. The cassette on the S30 is 12-30t 10 speed vs the S50 11-28t 8 speed. So more ratios to utilize. Since you are beginner I doubt the 11 would be used much the larger ratios probably will be. The components on the S30 is also more a full Tiagra gruppo, it is $210 more at $1089 vs $879 for the S50 at the same store you are already reviewing. You previously stated you were suited more for a Scott. JMO



I am a beginner. I have no idea what any of this means.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

The 50/34 are the ratios of teeth on your front chain rings, so the 50 = the amount of teeth basically the big gear or the one harder to turn. The 34 is less teeth easier to turn.

So 2 chain rings on the speedster 30, 

The speedster 50 has 3 chain rings in front 52/42/30t. I do not know if you are going to ride many hills or not you did not provide detail. I do not see you utilizing the small chain ring on the speedster 50 & do not see a benefit, there is enough gear on the compact crank on the speedster 3 with the 50/34 up front & the 12-30t on the rear cassette. The difference is the smaller the teeth on the back are the gears that are hard to turn over or ride in and the larger number in the rear are the easy ones to ride in or turn over. I also believe the upgrade in brakes, shifters, front & rear derailleur is worth the jump compared to the S50 components


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

maxfrm said:


> The 50/34 are the ratios of teeth on your front chain rings, so the 50 = the amount of teeth basically the big gear or the one harder to turn. The 34 is less teeth easier to turn.
> 
> So 2 chain rings on the speedster 30,
> 
> The speedster 50 has 3 chain rings in front 52/42/30t. I do not know if you are going to ride many hills or not you did not provide detail. I do not see you utilizing the small chain ring on the speedster 50 & do not see a benefit, there is enough gear on the compact crank on the speedster 3 with the 50/34 up front & the 12-30t on the rear cassette. The difference is the smaller the teeth on the back are the gears that are hard to turn over or ride in and the larger number in the rear are the easy ones to ride in or turn over. I also believe the upgrade in brakes, shifters, front & rear derailleur is worth the jump compared to the S50 components



I live in Pennsylvania so I will be riding a lot of hills actually.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I would resist the temptation to start upgrading components too quickly. The differences as you move from one level to the next become increasingly more subtle and their benefits are mostly weight. Since you are a beginner recreational rider all of the modern groups work well for your needs. Save the money for pedals and shoes or other accessories (helmet).


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

These are the pedals I'm thinking about getting. I like that you can clip in or ride with street shoes. Need to find a nice shoe for them. Any thoughts?

Shimano M324 SPD Pedals - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Shoes are something that are hard to recommend online. What fits you may not fit me, so I would definitely try them on as fit/comfort is of the utmost importance. The pedals you posted a link to are mountain type pedals. Not all shoes are compatable with all cleats, road shoes take three hole cleats while mountain take two. Some shoes will take both. So stick with mountain shoes and you should be fine. Some brands of shoes tend to run narrower others more room in the toe box so trying on is your best option. REI has a great return policy so you could buy a few pairs online and return the "no's" but a PITA. Going in person would be better, dont compromise your fit even if you need to go to other stores to try other brands as shoes last along time and the performance benefits of one vs another are marginal relative to being comfortable. Mountain shoes are great to walk in vs road shoes due to the cleats are recessed in the sole, great for errands and coffee shops. Hope this helps.

By the way, what bike are you leaning towards?


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Dedicated cycling shoes are stiff and not intended for walking. If you want a shoe you can walk on comfortably yet gets you clipped on the pedals. Get something like this: 

X-Road Fuel - Pearl Izumi

I tried these in person and they are as comfortable as running shoes yet have provisions for cleats to use on clipless pedals. The shoe box even has a *run and bike* print.


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

Carverbiker said:


> Shoes are something that are hard to recommend online. What fits you may not fit me, so I would definitely try them on as fit/comfort is of the utmost importance. The pedals you posted a link to are mountain type pedals. Not all shoes are compatable with all cleats, road shoes take three hole cleats while mountain take two. Some shoes will take both. So stick with mountain shoes and you should be fine. Some brands of shoes tend to run narrower others more room in the toe box so trying on is your best option. REI has a great return policy so you could buy a few pairs online and return the "no's" but a PITA. Going in person would be better, dont compromise your fit even if you need to go to other stores to try other brands as shoes last along time and the performance benefits of one vs another are marginal relative to being comfortable. Mountain shoes are great to walk in vs road shoes due to the cleats are recessed in the sole, great for errands and coffee shops. Hope this helps.
> 
> By the way, what bike are you leaning towards?


I've heard the MTB pedals are better because the shoes are more comfortable. I am leaning more towards the Scott. What do you think? Thanks for all the help everyone. I appreciate it.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

You should not have any issues with your choice! Scott makes a great bike. Mountain shoes are not necessarily more comfortable IMO if you get a good fit you should be fine with either. The biggest difference to me is prolonged walking, can be done in road shoes, but easier and more comfortable with the recessed cleats of mountain

One thing to consider is the length of your typical ride, road shoes pedals tend to be wider platform and stiffer so it spreads out the force over a wider area than most mountain pedals. This can reduce " hotspots" on the bottom of your foot. For me, this is around three hours depending on how hard I am riding and the number of stops.

I think you will be fine with mountain unless you are logging serious saddle time! Good luck.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Scott is racier, but they are notorious for denying warranty claims. You break a Cannondale....and it's replaced no questions asked - and FAST too. 

I've ridden both and the Scott feels no different than the more upright Cannondale,


----------



## BarryLarkin (Mar 12, 2013)

This is the other Cannondale that I'm looking at. It's basically between the Scott and this one now.

Cannondale Synapse Alloy 7 Compact Bike - 2013 at REI.com

And either bike with these MTB pedalss
Shimano M324 SPD Pedals - Free Shipping at REI.com


Thoughts?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Hands-down, the Synapse is one super comfy, WOW! ride....and the Speedster is no comparison to it. One ride on the Synapse....and you won't leave the store without it!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the cannondale would be my choice. Mainly due to the gearing. I would rather have 9 vs 8 and the 50/39/30 vs 52/42/30.


----------

